# High pay back food



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two things a person or family planning to live well post SHTF should never be with out. Laying chickens ans potatoes. Chickens are a gift from God. They can be very easy to care for. They will forage for food. The eggs just keep coming.
Heck I am giving eggs away right now feeding them to the Dogs and still have a frig full. All with little effort . Right now I see them wandering around, eating bugs and weed seed from the yard . When they are no longer producing , the become dinner.
Potatoes, once again ease to grow, they produce like crazy, store well and provide much of what we need. And contrary to what you have heard Potato skins are not poison for chickens. 
Left over skins and chicken droppings turn into great compost for the garden.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, I was with you until you mentioned, "When they are no longer producing."

I was flipping around the channel one night when I saw a cartoon about chickens--and Mel Gibson was the rooster who flew in magically to stir the pot and plot. One of the chickens had stopped producing--and being a city boy I didn't know that happened--so the other chickens would give her an egg to save her life.

Yeah, I know the ways of the world are hard, but I doubt I could ever say, "_Gladys, thank you for the years of service and numerous unborn children you gave us for food and profit, and now lay your neck on this stump..._"

Sounds too much like being an employee of state service...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty, I was with you until you mentioned, "When they are no longer producing."
> 
> I was flipping around the channel one night when I saw a cartoon about chickens--and Mel Gibson was the rooster who flew in magically to stir the pot and plot. One of the chickens had stopped producing--and being a city boy I didn't know that happened--so the other chickens would give her an egg to save her life.
> 
> ...


 One way to deal with it


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty and Annie, I can understand on why my position is a tad libtard on this issue. I see lots of Wisconsin deer going home on the tailgates of trucks during hunting season and it doesn't phase me a bit. I think the "Run, Bambi, run!" scene in Disney's opus ruined hunting for a lot of boomer, however.

But my take is that a chicken is indeed a "farm animal," but lots of times they become known by name if the flock is small enough.

And now that another birthday has passed, I'm a little skittish about things 'too old' for duty...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty and Annie, I can understand on why my position is a tad libtard on this issue. I see lots of Wisconsin deer going home on the tailgates of trucks during hunting season and it doesn't phase me a bit. I think the "Run, Bambi, run!" scene in Disney's opus ruined hunting for a lot of boomer, however.
> 
> But my take is that a chicken is indeed a "farm animal," but lots of times they become known by name if the flock is small enough.
> 
> And now that another birthday has passed, I'm a little skittish about things 'too old' for duty...


Now now, Tourist. This is nothing to lose your head over. eh,eh,eh.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, you always surprise me. The lady is a bit dark, and the suspected villain is the pansy...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I have never loved any meat producing animal enough that I would not fry it up. I would look a cow straight in the eye while slicing a delicious steak off it's body! As a Southern-born fellow, fried chicken is one of my favorite things in the world. When the time comes, old Bessie or Freckles or Henny McHennington, will get a thank you as I am slapping their battered covered bodies into the hot oil!! Num Num Num!!!!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

In all seriousness, I'd have no problem with it. In fact I happen to own a Genuine-Certified-Tourist-Manufactured-And-Endorsed-Razor-Sharp-Kirkshaw-Barge that could put matter to rest faster than anyone could sneeze. 

The meat I buy at the supermarket bothers me far more than some creature that's lived out it's life on a homestead in someone's backyard, grass fed, able to feel the deliciousness of sunshine on it's back, able to move around and feel the breeze and the rain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty and Annie, I can understand on why my position is a tad libtard on this issue. I see lots of Wisconsin deer going home on the tailgates of trucks during hunting season and it doesn't phase me a bit. I think the "Run, Bambi, run!" scene in Disney's opus ruined hunting for a lot of boomer, however.
> 
> But my take is that a chicken is indeed a "farm animal," but lots of times they become known by name if the flock is small enough.
> 
> And now that another birthday has passed, I'm a little skittish about things 'too old' for duty...


 Only a few ever get a name. The one that is the biggest pain in the but and maybe one that seems to be the smartest. We have spared many and allowed them to pass either a natural end or another bird got them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Next Asparagus. it takes time to get your plants going and producing . But once you do with a little work a few times a year they will supply you a life time. And once a again a food that is good for you eaten cooked in many ways or right out of the field raw.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I started an asparagus patch maybe 15 years ago. I mulch it heavy with compost every spring and cut it back every fall. It produces reliably every year without any additional attention. I am eating from that patch now. We get so much that we get sick of it after a while. I can a few jars but unfortunately asparagus gets mushy if you can or freeze it. But it’s a great fresh veggie every spring.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Check and check we got chickens and potatoes but I do wish I had some fruit trees they just don’t take here.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Add honeybees to that list. 
Honey, Mead, wax.


----------

